

Vooza - kposehn
http://www.vooza.com/m.html

======
JonnieCache
Woefully inaccurate: it has vowels in the name. In fact, _mostly_ vowels in
the name.

Also, collegehumor did this better a year ago:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMmdl4VltD4>

For that matter, so did Color.

~~~
kposehn
"For that matter, so did Color."

That is an _epic_ burn.

~~~
sliverstorm
"epic" was played out the day it started getting used in radio ads.

------
benihana
Beta user of Vooza here. Just gotta say, I love how the cloud based crowd
sourced API social graph seamlessly allows me to wiki the S3 storage for
microblogging and geolocation services by using distributed computing. It's
pretty amazing!

~~~
vladiim
ZOMG!

Have you played with QQQQ ..k ...5 yet??

------
slavak
Obligatory XKCD link: <http://xkcd.com/1060/>

------
dguaraglia
Although I find it as funny as everyone else, I also think there's a
cautionary tale in there, somewhere.

A little over a year ago I did a few months of contracting for a company that
was _exactly_ like Vooza: buzzwords-galore, moving goalposts every month, no
revenue model to speak of besides borrowing more money from investors... a
complete and utter disaster.

I don't know where those guys are nowadays, and I truly don't care, but to me
as a developer those months were a massive waste of time and energy drain.

So the lesson to learn is: before you agree to work for anyone, no matter how
much money/equity they promise you "when VC money comes in" do your due
diligence, a critical assessment of the company and ask the hard questions
before committing to anything. You'll thank me later.

------
laconian
I think Vooza's looking for their first technical hire, too!

I wonder if he'll be a rockstar ninja.

~~~
vooza
We are hiring rockstars, ninjas, and wizards. You'll see.

------
kposehn
Best sarcastic comment from one of my co-founders: "Crap! They stole our idea"

------
nateberkopec
Just in case: this is satire. Hilarious satire.

~~~
paulgb
Reminds me of Zombocom (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombo.com> /
<http://www.zombo.com>)

------
brado86
...And we've arrived at the zombo.com point of this round of startup fever.

------
smoyer
I enjoyed the satire in the video like most of the commentators below, but I
have to admit I almost entered my e-mail address just to see what they'd send
from a site that's obviously a spoof. (I didn't)

I'm really hoping that they're collecting as much demographics about the
visitors and those who _do_ enter their e-mail as possible. Wouldn't that make
an amazing social experiment?

~~~
vooza
We will reveal more soon! Don't be afraid to sign up.

------
laconian
It is kind of sad how this Mad Libs exercise accurately describes so many of
the startups that dominate the headlines and monopolize our talent.

------
oacgnol
Doomed to fail; they never mentioned scalability. How do they expect to grow
to millions of users without web scale technologies?

~~~
egallardo
Or disruption. Which 5 industries is Vooza going to disrupt?

~~~
sliverstorm
_All_ of them.

------
jonzjia
"Vooza needs money. That way we can go...international."

Brilliant.

~~~
mintplant
Correction: they need _users_.

~~~
vooza
We need it all. Users, money, a clue, etc.

------
creativityland
Favorite part: Then we can go... International.

------
kposehn
My apologies if anyone was offended by the original title - I should of course
point out that it is satire :)

------
steve918
They forgot to talk about how their whole goal is to sell to Google for a
billion dollars in 6 months.

------
leot
It seems this has been disappeared from HN.

Was it flagged too many times, or something?

------
delinquentme
I like the part where they use humor, because I would have just been as
asshole about it.

------
achompas
Signed up. It looks like these guys really understand today's tech ecosystem.

/serious

------
amykhar
I absolutely love this.

------
iM8t
Will it run on my iPhone?

~~~
vooza
It is cross-platform and totally compliant and there's an API and badges.

------
yelloblac
amazing

